# Handyman in Malaga/Rincon area?



## Eraseunavez (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi there, 

We've just moved to Rincon de la Victoria and are looking to hire someone to put up a few flat-packed beds and ideally advise on a few other diy-related things. Does anyone have any idea how I could find someone to help with this?

Thank you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Eraseunavez said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've just moved to Rincon de la Victoria and are looking to hire someone to put up a few flat-packed beds and ideally advise on a few other diy-related things. Does anyone have any idea how I could find someone to help with this?
> 
> Thank you!


Ask your neighbours. There may well be a few people about who would be glad of the work.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I know someone local to you, who would be interested if you are still looking?


----------



## Eraseunavez (Dec 1, 2014)

El romeral - thank you. Yes, we'd still be interested. If you know someone reliable who might be available it'd be great if you could put me in touch or message me their details? Thanks


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Not sure I can message you? Maybe you need one more post?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

If you can reply to this post you will then have 5 posts. I believe this then allows me to send you a message?


----------



## Eraseunavez (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok - I'm very new on this forum so no idea how it works yet!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Ask your neighbours. There may well be a few people about who would be glad of the work.


I'd say the same, or ask in a friendly shop.


----------

